# JMF Ubuntu Netbeans



## cle4live (18. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin schon langsam an verzweifeln.

ich versuche das jmf in netbeans richtig einzubinden und verwenden.

ich habe die jmf.jar eingebunden und kann dieses auch verwenden. aber wenn ich einen player erzeugen möchte der mp3 abspielt bekomme ich immer einen fehler


```
javax.sound.sampled.UnsupportedAudioFileException: could not get audio input stream from input file
        at javax.sound.sampled.AudioSystem.getAudioInputStream(AudioSystem.java:1187)
        at AudioPlayer.playWolfgang(AudioPlayer.java:23)
        at AudioPlayer.main(AudioPlayer.java:40)
```

wenn ich ausgeben möchte wie viele capture devices angeschlossen sind bekomme ich immer 0 zurück obwohl ich eine angeschlossen habe und mit skype etc.. verwenden kann.

ich habe viel mit google gesucht und bin meistens darauf gestoßen das pfade die auf das jmf verweißen fehlen sollten. aber ich habe verschiedenste sachen ausprobiert aber leider immer ohne erfolg.

ich hab auhc das jmf.bin installieren mit erfolg!!!

nun zu meiner frage. wenn ich das jmf verwenden möchte reicht es dann wenn ich die *.jar files  importiere ? 

mfg clemens


----------



## reibi (18. Aug 2010)

cle4live hat gesagt.:


> nun zu meiner frage. wenn ich das jmf verwenden möchte reicht es dann wenn ich die *.jar files importiere ?



 "could not get audio input stream from input file" nennt das Problem eigentlich schon beim Namen. 

Kannste n kurzes Beispiel posten? Echt simpel von simpel, dann kann ichs mal ausprobieren und Dir hinterher vielleicht mehr sagen.


----------



## cle4live (18. Aug 2010)

danke für deine antwort.

ja den player hab ich schon hinbekommen.

weil mp3 nicht unterstützt wird. 
aber mein eigentliches problem ist das ich die webcam nicht zum laufen bekomme....


```
public class FindCaputreDevice {

    public static void main (String [] args){

      System.out.println (CaptureDeviceManager.getDeviceList(new VideoFormat(VideoFormat.RGB)).size());
    }

}
```

hier hab ich als ausgabe immer 0 aber ich weiß nicht warum, es ist eine cam angeschlossen, die auch unter skype, ... funst aber er findet trotzdem keine .... 

lg cle


----------



## reibi (19. Aug 2010)

Hi

Ich kann Dir da leider nicht helfen, weil ich keine Webcam habe ... sorry


----------

